# Paris Hilton ist gut zu Hunden



## krawutz (3 Juli 2009)

*Man stelle sich den Threadtitel vor, wenn sie zu ihren Kanarienvögeln und Papageien genauso großzügig wäre !* 



​


----------



## Katzun (3 Juli 2009)

die ist nicht ganz sauber, wenn sie ihre hunde liebt, würde ich sie gern mal beim scheiße wegräumen sehen wollen, denn gassi wird sie ja wohl kaum mit denen gehen.


----------



## astrosfan (3 Juli 2009)

krawutz schrieb:


> *Man stelle sich den Threadtitel vor, wenn sie zu ihren Kanarienvögeln und Papageien genauso großzügig wäre !*


 rofl2

Zum Thema: Die Frau hat so einen an der Klatsche!


----------



## komaskomas1 (13 Juli 2009)

Das wollten wir immer schon mal wissen!


----------



## Tokko (13 Juli 2009)

Und hier der Beweis:

Paris Hilton ist auch gut zu Vögeln....




​


----------



## Timmy456 (14 Juli 2009)

lol


----------



## astrosfan (15 Juli 2009)

Tokko schrieb:


> Und hier der Beweis:
> 
> Paris Hilton ist auch gut zu Vögeln....
> 
> ...


Hach wie süß...
Hätte eher auf eine Meise getippt


----------



## Punisher (19 Sep. 2011)

toller Vogel


----------

